# What Year Evans



## the2finger (Apr 28, 2016)

from what I've seen I'm guessing it's a '61or '62. I'm new to the Evans crowd couldn't pass this up, it looks like it was brought home rode around the block and put in a closet. Not the best rider I have but very unique. I can't believe many of these were saved which makes this one probably one of the best left.

What's up with these Soviet block rear hubs you can't get apart?


----------



## jmastuff (Oct 11, 2016)

nice evans!  great style..beautiful condition..


----------

